# Darf man Fische lebend mitnehmen???



## Freund96 (11. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
hab mal ne Frag: Darf man einen Fisch lebend mitnehmen.
Frage deshalb weil die Karpfen ja moodrig schmecken und man sie nen -Tag im sauberen Wasser lassen soll


----------



## Zander Janky (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Darf man Fische lebend mitnehmen???*

Grundsätzlich ist das kein Problem. Allerdings solltest Du den Fisch unmittelbar nach dem Fang in einem angemessen großen und gut zu belüftenden Behälter transportieren. Etwaiges "Zwischenlagern" in einem Setzkescher kann zu Problemen führen. 
Du solltest Dich auf alle Fälle mit den Rechtsvorschriften Deines Bundeslandes vertraut machen. Auskünfte erteilen die zuständigen Abteilungen der Landratsämter, Kreisdirektionen u.s.w.. 

MfG


----------



## Tipp (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Darf man Fische lebend mitnehmen???*

Bei uns darf man das leider nicht. Ich schätze das ist wohl auch der Grund warum Karpfen oft zurückgesetzt werden. 
Sie schmecken einfach scheusslich wenn man sie nicht wässern kann.


----------



## Norbi (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Darf man Fische lebend mitnehmen???*

Laut VDSF nicht!!
1.Setzkescher Verbot
2.Jeder gefangene Fisch ist nach dem Fang zu betäuben und durch Herzstich zu töten,ausser Er ist geschont oder hat das Mindesmaß nicht.


----------



## Tipp (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Darf man Fische lebend mitnehmen???*



Norbi schrieb:


> Laut VDSF nicht!!
> 1.Setzkescher Verbot
> 2.Jeder gefangene Fisch ist nach dem Fang zu betäuben und durch Herzstich zu töten,ausser Er ist geschont oder hat das Mindesmaß nicht.




So sieht das hier auch aus.


----------



## Zander Janky (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Darf man Fische lebend mitnehmen???*

Um auf der sicheren seite zu sein einfach mal bei der Behörde nachfragen.

MfG


----------



## Ulli3D (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Darf man Fische lebend mitnehmen???*

Ich wüsste keine Landesfischereiordnung, die das für Angler zulässt also, verboten.


----------



## Heringskiller89 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Darf man Fische lebend mitnehmen???*

Ich bin im DAV wir dürfen nen stezkescher benuzen ich wüste auch nicht was dagegen sprechen sollte ich persönlich will kein fisch im hochsommer mitnehen der schon seit par stunden tot ist.

Aber zurück zum theme.

Ist bei uns auch so das die nicht mitgenommen werden dürfen aber es wird ja trozdem gemacht.Wo kein kläger da kein Richter. 

Und ich sag mal so ein großer eimer mitSauerstofffpumpe ist in ordnung da sagt dan auch keiner was.
Jedenfals bei us nicht.

Ich hatte bis jez glück hate noch kein Karpfen der schlammig war nur einen und der war Frisch aus der zucht der kaute sich auber auch wie Zellstoff. 

Mfg Peter


----------



## archie01 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Darf man Fische lebend mitnehmen???*



Freund96 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hab mal ne Frag: Darf man einen Fisch lebend mitnehmen.
> Frage deshalb weil die Karpfen ja moodrig schmecken und man sie nen -Tag im sauberen Wasser lassen soll



Hallo
Es lohnt nicht darüber Gedanken zu machen , wenn du ernsthaft eine Geschmacksverbesserung erzielen willst , mußt du dich mit mindestens sechs Wochen Hälterung vertraut machen , einschließlich Fütterung , dann könnte das klappen. Aber hast du dazu die Möglichkeit ?
Ansonsten seh ich keine Probleme damit mir einen gefangenen Fisch für den Gartenteich z.B. in einem großen Eimer mit Sauerstoffpumpe zwischenzuhältern , ganz egal was das örtliche Fischereirecht dazu sagt - ich würde es machen, allerdings mit der Option - sofort nach Hause. Das verbietet kein Fischereirecht, denn es steht nirgens geschrieben , das du Fische nur tot mitnehmen darfst.

Gruß
Archie


----------



## cafabu (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Darf man Fische lebend mitnehmen???*



archie01 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Es lohnt nicht darüber Gedanken zu machen , wenn du ernsthaft eine Geschmacksverbesserung erzielen willst , mußt du dich mit mindestens sechs Wochen Hälterung vertraut machen , einschließlich Fütterung , dann könnte das klappen. Aber hast du dazu die Möglichkeit ?
> Gruß
> Archie



Da liegt das Problem. Bei Fischen die auf Grund ihrer Lebensweise moderig schmecken, dauert das Geschmacksverändern etliche Wochen bevor das Fleisch sich verändert. Leute die Aale oder Karpfen ein paar Tage hältern, hätten sie auch gleich schlachten können, da sich der Geschmack noch nicht verändern konnte.
Für meinen Gartenteich entnehme ich auch mal Fische, die in einem großen, artgerechten Behälter mit Sauerstoff zwischengelagert werden. Dann in eine große verschließbare Plastikkiste, auch mit Sauerstoffversorgung im Auto.
Carsten


----------



## NickAdams (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Darf man Fische lebend mitnehmen???*

Ich stimme Archie bei. Es ist nicht verboten, lebende Fische zu transportieren. Sonst könnte schließlich kein Zoogeschäft seine Aquarienfische verkaufen. Auch könntest du keine Köderfische im Eimer mit ans Wasser nehmen. 

So long,

Nick


----------



## Zander Janky (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Darf man Fische lebend mitnehmen???*

Noch mal !!!!!!!!!wer auf der sicheren Seite sein möchte einfach beim Verband,oder bei der Behörede nachfragen.... jammert nicht wenn ihr lebende Fische einfach mit nach Hause nehmit,und dann eine Anzeige bekommt.....

MfG


----------



## Andal (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Darf man Fische lebend mitnehmen???*

Rechtliche Bestimmungen mal außer Acht gelassen, kann man einen Karpfen problem- und schadlos in einem nassen Sack transportieren, wenn es nicht zu warm ist und man nicht länger als eine gute Stunde braucht.

Aber wozu? Karpfen kann man monatelang in reinem Minaeralwasser hältern, sie schmecken dann immer noch "to go" - zum davonlaufen!


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Darf man Fische lebend mitnehmen???*

Aber selbstverständlich darf man Fische lebend mit nach Hause nehmen. Jedenfalls nach dem Fischereigesetz. Mir ist kein Fischereigesetz bekannt, in dem ein diesbezügliches Verbot steht.

Allerdings greift dann das Tierschutzgesetz.

Das hältern kann u.U. sogar noch- je nach BL - erlaubt sein. Problematisch wird es beim Transport, denn dieser muss Tierschutzgerecht erfolgen. Das dürfte für Ottonormal Angler schon fast unmöglich sein. 
Das anschließende Hältern muss auch in geeignetem Rahmen passieren, wobei eine Badewanne sicher nicht genügt.

Abgesehen davon ist der Sinn des "wässerns" eher eine Sache des Glaubens. 

Also lass es bleiben, der Fisch schmeckt nach ein paar Tagen wässern nicht anders als zuvor.


----------



## ernie1973 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Darf man Fische lebend mitnehmen???*

Hm,

ich nehme jetzt mal vorsichtig das Tierschutzgesetz und behaupte, dass ein "vernünftiger Grund" für Lebendentnahme & artgerechte (!!!) Hälterung durchaus auch der legale Besatz im eigenen Teich / Aquarium sein könnte.

Jedoch kann auch die erlaubniskartenausgebende eine Hälterung und Lebendentanhme verbieten - also bitte auch deren "Regeln" beachten. 

Jedoch gibt es aus Gründen des Krankheits- und Seuchenschutzes auch öffentlich - rechtliche Vorschriften, die das eigenmächtige Hin- und Herbesetzen von Fischen durch Angler regulieren & verbieten.

Heikles Thema, bei dem es wohl keine "Pauschalantwort" gibt, sondern jeder Einzelfall zu entscheiden ist unter Beachtung von "lokalen" Regelungen.

...aber an der Uni haben wir gelernt, dass kein Richter da ist, wenn es keinen (An-) Kläger gibt.....!

Besser nicht erwischen lassen, denn es KANN durchaus mal Streß geben!

Ernie


----------



## Ulli3D (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Darf man Fische lebend mitnehmen???*

Der TE kommt aus Bayern, da *muss* er alles abknüppeln, oder?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Darf man Fische lebend mitnehmen???*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...
> Abgesehen davon ist der Sinn des "wässerns" eher eine Sache des Glaubens.
> 
> Also lass es bleiben, der Fisch schmeckt nach ein paar Tagen wässern nicht anders als zuvor.



Och, das sag mal nicht zu laut. Meiner Erfahrung nach bringt eine nur einwöchige Hälterung in der Badewanne, ohne Nahrung(Tierchen soll sich auskacken und entschlacken), mit durch Umkehrosmose gewonnenem Wasser, eine deutliche, merkliche Geschmacksverbesserung.#6
Dass nicht jeder Kochtoppangler gleichzeitig Aquarianer ist und eine Umkehrosmoseanlage zu Hause hat, ist ein anderes Problem.#c


----------



## ernie1973 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Darf man Fische lebend mitnehmen???*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Der TE kommt aus Bayern, da *muss* er alles abknüppeln, oder?


 
...ich denke nicht - denn neuerdings darf und soll der Angler lediglich nicht mehr Zurücksetzen - scheint eine andere Schutzrichtung zu sein - denn vom Verbot der Lebendentnahme kann ich hier nix lesen:

Bay AV-FiG § 11 unter Nr.8:


(8) 
​​Fische der in Abs. 3 Satz 1 genannten Arten, die unter Einhaltung der für sie festgesetzten​
Fangbeschränkungen nach Zeit und Maß gefangen worden sind, sowie gefangene Fische ohne ​​​

​​Fangbeschränkung dürfen nur zur Erfüllung des Hegeziels (Art. 1 Abs. 2 Satz 2 BayFiG), unter Beachtung​
des Tierschutzrechts und nach Maßgabe einer Entscheidung des Fischereiausübungsberechtigten (§ 19
Abs. 1 Satz 3) wieder ausgesetzt werden. ​​​

​​Gefangene Fische anderer als der in Abs. 3 Satz 1 genannten Arten dürfen nicht wieder ausgesetzt werden.​ 

...wird zwar immer als "Abknüppelgebot" bezeichnet, verbietet aber nur das Zurücksetzen - und gerade das will und wird der TE ja nicht machen, weil er die Fische ja mitnehmen will!!​


Daraus für Bayern ein Verbot der Lebendentnahme unter Beachtung des TierschG herauszulesen gelingt mir nicht auf Anhieb.​


LG,​


Ernie​


----------



## mike_w (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Darf man Fische lebend mitnehmen???*

Das Thema hat mich auch schon brennend interessiert.  Hat einen langen Thread gegeben. 
Erst hieß es einhellig, dass ein Lebendfischtransport eindeutig verboten ist, anschließend wurde diese Position immer weiter aufgeweicht.
Für mich ist mein Fazit: Solange es nicht ausdrücklich in der Gewässerordnung verboten ist, darf man Fische lebendig mitnehmen. Dies sollte man jedoch nicht an die große Glocke hängen.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=149405&referrerid=24159


----------



## Zander Janky (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Darf man Fische lebend mitnehmen???*

Sportsfreunde nicht schon wieder hier streiten... das macht doch kein sinn oder.... sons wird hier wieder dicht gemacht von einem Mod,und das ist doch nicht wirklich unser Ziel oder.

MfG


----------



## Hardyfan (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Darf man Fische lebend mitnehmen???*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...ich denke nicht - denn neuerdings darf und soll der Angler lediglich nicht mehr Zurücksetzen - scheint eine andere Schutzrichtung zu sein - denn vom Verbot der Lebendentnahme kann ich hier nix lesen:
> 
> Bay AV-FiG § 11 unter Nr.8:
> 
> ...


 
Da war Ernie schneller, auch ich hatte mich durch das bay. Fischereirecht gewühlt - und komme zu exakt dem gleichen Ergebnis wie Ernie.

Rücksetzverbot: ja - Abknüppelgebot: nein

Daher: Lebende Entnahme zulässig.


Dies ergibt auch die Betrachtung der Ordnungdwidrigkeitsvorschriften des § 32 Nr. 1 Buchstabe d und e der AVBayFiG.
Danach ist nur das Aussetzen eine Ordnungswidrigkeit und kann mit Geldbuße geahndet werden.


----------



## Zander Janky (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Darf man Fische lebend mitnehmen???*

Wir Angler sollten alle zusammen halten...,wird doch bei anderen Sportarten auch gehandharbt... auch wenn andere anderer Meinug sind.

Ich wünsche euch allen Petri Heil und dicke Fische #6

MfG


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Darf man Fische lebend mitnehmen???*

Hier sollten einige sich mal wieder an die Regeln erinnern, welche bei der Registrierung anerkannt wurden. Bezüglich Nettiquette und Umgangston..

Ansonsten wird Ralle als zuständiger Mod hier sicher gerne die Gelegenheit wahrnehmen, wenn er das näxte Mal online kommt....


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Darf man Fische lebend mitnehmen???*

Ralle ist schon da. Jemand anderes vorübergehend nicht mehr.

Sollte sichinzwischen rumgesprochen haben, dass C&R geflame hier nicht geduldet wird.

Hab den ganzen OT-Mist gelöscht.

Darunter auch die an sich guten Beiträge von Ernie und Hardy, die aber nicht hier zum Thema gehörten, bzw. ohne die gelöschten C&R Spams keinen rechten Sinn mehr ergeben. 

Sollte ich aus versehen einen Beitrag falsch eingeschätzt und gelöscht haben, bitte ich um Nachricht. Gerne verschiebe ich die gelöschten Beiträge zur allgemeinen Handhabung auch lesbar in den bereits hier verlinkten Thread, falls die Verfasser das wünschen. 

Ansonsten geht es hier um Thüringen. Mit weiterem C&R Geflame oder sonstigem Moralgedönse, oder aber mit Zensurgeschwafel kann man sich in der Folge ganz leicht um seinen Account schreiben.


----------



## ernie1973 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Darf man Fische lebend mitnehmen???*

Es geht beim TE um Bayern - *nicht* um Thüringen - in Thüringen isses ausdrücklich verboten.

Da ich keine Lust habe, mir die ganze Arbeit nochmal zu machen, hier die Kurzversion:

Der angebliche "Abknüppel-§" in Bayern verbietet nur das Zurücksetzen (§ 11 Nr. 8 Bay. AV-FiG), spricht aber NICHT gegen die ansonsten tierschutzgerechte Lebend-Mitnahme von gefangenen Fischen, sofern natürlich ein "vernünftiger Grund" für die Lebendmitnahme besteht!

Das artgerechte "Wässern" zur Geschmacksverbesserung würde ich persönlich als anerkannten Grund ansehen - ohne damit ausschließen zu können, dass dies auch mal jemand anders sehen könnte.

E.


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Darf man Fische lebend mitnehmen???*

Och Schiet, hab ich mit nem anderen Trööt verwechselt. Stell ich natürlich wieder her.

Da sind sie wieder.


----------



## RibnitzerJung (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Darf man Fische lebend mitnehmen???*

mal so eine kleine zwischen storry...

war letzte woche himmelfahrt am karpfenteich... war recht voll, also um den teich, nicht ich! 

nachher als es allmällig dunkel wurde, da kam ein mann aus dem schilf mit ner abhakmatte und darin... ein riesen karpfen... |uhoh:
auf dem weg zum auto hat er dann den karpfen 2 mal aus der matte ins gras fallen lassen... und als er dann am auto ankam, zack rein in kofferraum... keine wanne nix... er hat ihn schön die ganze zeit lebendig (er hat ab und an noch ganz schön gezappelt) an der luft gelassen... dann ist er weg gefahren... #d
halbe stunde später kam er wieder und hat weiter geangelt... wir vermuten das er ihn bestimmt in gartenteich gebracht hat... aber so transportieren... 

als wir ihn dann darauf ansprachen hat er uns dumm angemacht und uns gedroht mit seinem totmacher...
als wir dann die polizei rufen wollten er sich schnell aus dem staub gemacht... #d
problem ist an der sache eh, das bis dahin kein polizeiauto gekommen wäre, weil man ca 10 minuten für einfache strecke über unbefestigte wege mit 30 bis 40 cm tiefen löchern fahren müsste... da hat es nen kumpel von mir selbst mit nem suv schon entschärft...

also welche möglichkeit hat man denn gerade nachts überhaupt was zu unternehmen?! also ich meine ohne dem täter gegenüber gleich gewaltätig zu werden?!|kopfkrat


----------



## ernie1973 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Darf man Fische lebend mitnehmen???*



RibnitzerJung schrieb:


> mal so eine kleine zwischen storry...
> 
> war letzte woche himmelfahrt am karpfenteich... war recht voll, also um den teich, nicht ich!
> 
> ...


 
Kennzeichen notieren - Zeugen benennen, im Idealfall Photos machen & Strafanzeige bei der Polizei erstatten, wenn er *nach* vernünftiger Ansprache noch uneinsichtig ist.

An dem Punkt an dem er Euch bedroht hat, wäre bei mir die Entscheidung gefallen, ihn anzuzeigen - ansonsten hätte man ihn ja nochmal mit erhobenem Zeigefinger davonkommen lassen können - aber so nicht!

Ich würde die schriftliche Schilderung des mißglückten "Fischtransports" ausführlich gestalten & eine Kopie davon auch an die Fischereibehörde unter Nennung des KFZ-Kennzeichens & des polizeilichen Aktenzeichens der Anzeige schicken.

Ggf. dem dort ansässigen Verein ebenfalls "Meldung" machen, weil die Vereine in der Regel auch noch eigene interne & zivilrechtliche Sanktionsmöglichkeiten haben (Ausschluss etc.).

Niemand hat etwas gegen Lebendtransporte - aber es gibt Grenzen - diese Grenzen hätte der Typ damit bei mir persönlich überschritten.

Ernie


----------



## Hardyfan (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Darf man Fische lebend mitnehmen???*



RibnitzerJung schrieb:


> ...also welche möglichkeit hat man denn gerade nachts überhaupt was zu unternehmen?! also ich meine ohne dem täter gegenüber gleich gewaltätig zu werden?!|kopfkrat


 
Schwierig, in der Praxis so gut wie keine. Du kannst ggf. Foto´s machen, das KFZ-Kennzeichen aufschreiben - am besten alles mit einem Zeugen dabei und - ebenfalls in der Praxis - mindestens bei körperlicher Ausgewogenheit. Und natürlich die Polizei anrufen und versuchen, die so schnell als möglich an den Ort des Geschehens zu bekommen.

Man kann - siehe § 127 StPO - unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen jemanden vorläufig festnehmen, zumindest in der Theorie.

http://bundesrecht.juris.de/stpo/__127.html


*Praktisch würde ich das nicht empfehlen*, schnell kann die Quittung in Form einer Anzeige wegen Nötigung oder ggf. Freiheitsberaubung kommen. Oder in Form von ausgeschlagenen Zähnen oder gebrochenem Kiefer.

Diese Vorschrift kommt eher für Ladendetektive oder privates Wach- und Sicherheitspersonal in Betracht, die ja auch insofern rechtlich geschult und ggf. körperlich ausgebildet werden.
Würde ich in der Nacht bei mir im Hause einen Einbrecher stellen, würde ich das ebenfalls versuchen.

Ansonsten - vor allem ggf. zu später Stunde und irgendwo in der Prärie - würde ich die "Finger weglassen".


----------



## Helmut2004 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Darf man Fische lebend mitnehmen???*

Denke, es sollte sich mal ein "Bayer" dazu äußern:
Nehme ständig meine gefangenen Fische lebend mit nach Hause.
Wüßte auch nicht, wo etwas gegenteiliges bei uns im Fischereigesetz steht.
Zum anderen Thema:
Fische die gehältert wurden (ob im Eimer oder Setzkescher) dürfen auf keinen Fall zurück gesetzt werden.
Hoffe ist jetzt allen klar!

Gruß & Petri Heil


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Darf man Fische lebend mitnehmen???*



RibnitzerJung schrieb:


> mal so eine kleine zwischen storry...
> 
> war letzte woche himmelfahrt am karpfenteich... war recht voll, also um den teich, nicht ich!
> 
> ...



Muss mich wieder unbeliebt machen.

Was ist passiert?

Ein Angler fängt einen Karpfen, packt den lebend in einen nassen Sack und fährt davon. Kurze Zeit später kommt er zurück und angelt weiter.


Wo bitte ist jetzt der Aufreger????

Karpfen überstehen solche Transporte kurzfristig ohne jeden Schaden. Karpfen werden in der kommerziellen Fischerei ganz anderen Behandlungen ausgesetzt. 
Wir schimpfen auf der einen Seite auf PETA und Co., haben aber nicht die geringsten Hemmungen Fische haargenauso zu vermenschlichen, wenn sie mal gröber behandelt werden. 

Dann rufen wir gleich nach der Staatsmacht und zitieren das Tierschutzgesetz, um den Missetäter aus dem Verkehr zu ziehen.

Der einzige Kritikpunkt, der überhaupt aus Fischereilicher Sicht in Frage kommen könnte, wird überhaupt nicht erwähnt.

Das wäre wenn (reine Spekulation, aber leider oft praktiziert)
der Angler den Karpfen in einem anderen Gewässer heimlich ausgesetzt hätte, um dort den Karpfenbestand zu erhöhen.
Und zwar deshalb, weil solche Aktionen in der Regel am Gewässerwart vorbei geschehen und das erhebliche negative Folgen für das Gewässer in den die Karpfen ( wird ja nicht bei einem bleiben) umgesetzt werden. 

Das wäre in der Tat Grund zu Kritik.

Ansonsten sollten wir Angler endlich mal lernen, uns nicht ständig gegenseitig ans Bein zu pinkeln, weil einer was tut, was mit der Ideologie des anderen nicht übereinstimmt.


----------



## ulf (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Darf man Fische lebend mitnehmen???*

Hallo

Hier habe ich im Verein auch schon die Frage gestellt. Leider wird hier auch nur das Tierschutzgesetz mit seinem doch sehr dehnbaren Inhalt genannt. Mit gings da in erster Linie um's Köderfische angeln. Wenn ich da einen ovalen 10l Eimer mit Luftpumpe nehem müßte das doch für Köderfische zwischen 10 und 20 cm ausreichend sein.

Im Prinzip sprichst Du mir damit aus der Seele,


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> [...]
> Ansonsten sollten wir Angler endlich mal lernen, uns nicht ständig gegenseitig ans Bein zu pinkeln, weil einer was tut, was mit der Ideologie des anderen nicht übereinstimmt.


aber ich habe eben auch keine Lust hier ein Präzedenzfall durchzufechten, nur weil es nirgens brauchbare Vorgaben gibt, wie groß ein Behältnis zum Hältern am Wasser und anschießendem Heimtransport sein muß. Drum könnte ist so ein Tread schon ganz brauchbar sein. 

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Darf man Fische lebend mitnehmen???*



ulf schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Hier habe ich im Verein auch schon die Frage gestellt. Leider wird hier auch nur das Tierschutzgesetz mit seinem doch sehr dehnbaren Inhalt genannt. Mit gings da in erster Linie um's Köderfische angeln. Wenn ich da einen ovalen 10l Eimer mit Luftpumpe nehem müßte das doch für Köderfische zwischen 10 und 20 cm ausreichend sein.
> 
> ...



Der Transport von lebenden Fischen kann nur durch das Tierschutzgesetz bewertet werden. Es wird bei nicht gewerblichen Transporten immer eine Einzelfallentscheidung sein. Die ist dann von vielen Faktoren abhängig. Auch vom Interesse des Staatsanwaltes, vom Geschick eines Verteidigers und der Auffassung des jeweiligen Richters. 

Ein 10l Eimer dürfte m.E. für Köfis von 10 bis 20 cm Länge auch mit Sauerstoffpumpe als nicht ausreichend bewertet werden. 
Weiter könnten man Dir auch bei ausreichendem Transportgefäß einen Strick daraus drehen, wenn Du die Transportierten Fische als Köderfische verwenden willst. Du musst sie vor dem Gebrauch ja sowieso töten und zumFrischhalten könnte man auf das Einfrieren der sofort nach dem Fang getöteten Fische verweisen.

Nach den Buchstaben des Gesetzes stehen wir Angler sowieso ständig mit einem Bein vor dem Kadi. 
Um so schlimmer, wenn wir Angler uns wegen Pillepalle noch gegenseitig anzeigen.


----------



## ernie1973 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Darf man Fische lebend mitnehmen???*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Muss mich wieder unbeliebt machen.
> 
> Was ist passiert?
> 
> ...


 

Damit machst Du Dich nicht unbeliebt.

Mich stört an der Schilderung, dass der Kerl den Fisch 2 x hat ins Gras fallen lassen und das er den Jungs mit Gewalt gedroht hat.

Gegen einen TierSchG-gerechten Lebendtransport hat niemand etwas, aber wenn dann bitte vernünftig und so schonend wie möglich.

Das Umsetzen ist reine Spekulation & findet ohne weitere Fakten nur im Reich der Phantasie statt.

Fakt sind der miese Transport und eine Androhung von Gewalt mittels eines gefährlichen Gegenstandes.

...und das reicht schon!

Ernie


----------



## ernie1973 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Darf man Fische lebend mitnehmen???*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Der Transport von lebenden Fischen kann nur durch das Tierschutzgesetz bewertet werden.


 
Nein!

In einigen BL ist es gesetzlich für Hobbyangler sogar ausdrücklich verboten.

Mancherorts auch durch lokale Gewässerordnungen.

Bundesweit wird der Lebendtransport immer und überall aber *AUCH* durch das TierSchG bewertet - aber *NICHT NUR*!

Ernie


----------



## RibnitzerJung (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Darf man Fische lebend mitnehmen???*

mich stört persönlich nur der gedanke, das der karpfen ca 20 minuten an der luft war...
kann mir nicht vorstellen dass das so prikelnd ist...

ich vermenschliche jetzt mal eben, aber ich kann mir niemanden vorstelllen, der 20 minuten unterwasser beleibt ohne atemgerät und danach weiter lebt wie bisher... 

genau so stelle ich mir das beim karpfen vor... 20 minuten ohne wasser um die kiemen lassen ihn doch jämerlich ersticken oder was? ich lass mich natürlich auch gern eines besseren belehren...


----------



## spike999 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Darf man Fische lebend mitnehmen???*

@ ralle24 seh ich auch so

@ernie 1973 dem hobby juristen
alles ist spekulation,keiner weiß was wirklich passiert ist...
ich hab schon in einigen bundesländern auf karpfen geangelt und immer leute getroffen die,die karpfen lebend mitgenommen haben um sie in der wanne o.ä. noch etwas schwimmen ließen um sie zu entmoddern,ich seh da kein problem...
mal was anderes,schau dir mal nen karpfen oder forellenzuchtbetrieb an...
ich find angler die andere angler anschei...en und vorverurteilen zum kot...en
es ist auch verboten in der 30 zone schneller zu fahren,trotzdem wird es täglich gemacht...


----------



## ernie1973 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Darf man Fische lebend mitnehmen???*



spike999 schrieb:


> @ ralle24 seh ich auch so
> 
> @ernie 1973 dem hobby juristen
> alles ist spekulation,keiner weiß was wirklich passiert ist...
> ...


 
Nochmal:

Gegen einen vernünftigen Lebendtransport hat ja auch niemand etwas, wo es erlaubt ist.

Aber einen Karpfen 2 x hinfallen lassen *und* eine Bedrohung finde ich nicht alltäglich und wäre da auch geneigt etwas zu machen (=Anzeige), WENN es sich denn so zugetragen hat!

E.


----------

